# Some Big Stripers Coming In....



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings All!

Seems like a couple of hardcore striper fishermen got a head start on nice fish this week. Check out Absecon Bay Sportsmen Center's 2004 picture page. Looks like night time is the right time (if you're looking for 30 POUNDERS!)


----------

